# JBJ Regulator/Solenoid making noise



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

IUnknown once reported about his JBJ regualtor/solenoid making noise. I can't find the post on the forum but mine is doing the same thing for the past 2 weeks. It is a low-level buzzing that isn't audible unless you're sitting in front of the tank. It is annoying. :-x Is there anything I can do to stop it?

I'd hate to send this thing back to the manufacturer and have my tank goes without CO2 for 2 weeks or more while they take a look at the thing.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 10, 2005)

Got the same problem myself, damn solenoid's really noisy. Anyone got a fix for this?


----------



## glenhead (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, I'll exhibit my charming ignorance here...

Is the power plug on the solenoid polarized? In other words, is one blade a bit wider than the other, so it only goes into the wall socket one way? If not, try turning the plug over. Back before the earth cooled, before the polarized plugs and outlets became "the norm", it was pretty common for things to buzz, and turning the plug over frequently shut them up. Worth checking!

Glen


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

The plug has two equal blades. I tried reversing it last night and it still hums this morning. Any other ideas?


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

Bump!

Mine is buzzing also...


----------



## pman (Jul 25, 2006)

*How to repair the noise*

This is very easy to fix problem. I have been through this twice.

1. Start by disconnecting the solenoid from the power outlet and close the main valve on CO2 tank.

2. Remove a liquid from the bubble counter.

3. Remove the regulator from the CO2 tank.

4. Get a couple of tools, you will need a phillips screwdriver and a hand wrench.

5. Remove the nut and ring at the button of the solenoid "NOT THE ONE ON THE POWER CORD", and slide the solenoid out and put it a side. This will expose the actual valve wish is the one making the noise.

6. At the base of the valve are 2 phillips screws, remove them carefully. The valve is a sleeve/bar of metal with a rubber nipple and a spring "this is the part that open and closes in other words this is the valve and is the one making all the noise, the cause is that the spring loses tension".

7. Using the valve itself try to stretch the spring as much as possible WITH OUT REMOVING IT.

8. Reassemble the valve unit and solenoid unit, this procedure will stop the noise created by the solenoid magnetic field vibration on the valve.

I hope that this help I have couple of this JBJ units they are great but the spring on the valve will lose the tension and that goes for any CO2 regulator out on the market.


----------

